

Ask HN: A/B Testing? - abtesting

Does anyone have any suggestions for where to start with learning A/B testing? I'm hoping to start doing some tests on the landing page we just designed but would like to find the best literature on this subject.
======
aditya
Are you using Rails? Try A/Bingo (<http://www.bingocardcreator.com/abingo>)
and Vanity (<http://vanity.labnotes.org/>)

------
gosuri
Good Tutorial on [http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2008/09/one-line-
split-...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2008/09/one-line-split-test-
or-how-to-ab-all.html)

